# Personal Appearance -- Teresa Edgerton aka Madeline Howard



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm going to be doing a reading and a Q&A at the Hotel Metropolis, in San Francisco on March 19, at 6:00. 

They apparently select a different theme every month for their "Sneak Peek Literary Lounge," and in spite of the somewhat racy sounding name, until now everything has been very, very serious nonfiction or poetry or mainstream.  March is women writers, and why they've asked Katharine Kerr and I (both SFF writers) to fill in two different slots I am somewhat at a loss to determine -- except that the gentleman in charge knows our mutual agent.  They say there is a different crowd every month, though, so perhaps there will actually be an audience of fantasy readers, rather than people thinking, "_Why_ is this woman here?  We want to hear about important _issues_."

If you're interested (and if you would like to stop by and give me some moral support) you can access their website for more information:

http://www.hotelmetropolis.com/html/lit-lounge.html


----------



## Urien (Mar 9, 2007)

On the other side of the continent, but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## scalem X (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, next time tell your agent that the UK is a better location. 
On the other hand if someone is willing to send me a plane ticket .
Hope it is fun, but I don't really see any problems ahead, just enjoy it.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm glad they are breaking out of thier 'serious' mold and are exploring the sometimes fantastical nature of fiction. It sounds absolutely wonderful! I wish I still lived near. Will be mentally supporting you though


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, rats.  I started thinking I could rent a car and drive up for this.  But it's a Monday.  I'd finish work in plenty of time to get there, but then I'd have to drive back that night and would likely get home too late to get up early enough to meet my daily deadlines (I'm up and at work by six most mornings).

Can't they hold these things on the weekend like civilized people?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 9, 2007)

I suppose they figure people have plenty of other things to do in San Francisco on the weekend.

It's too bad you can't come LMA.  We could break bread together afterwards.

Scalem, if an appearance in the UK were a possibility, I would soooo be there.  (Well, maybe not just at this moment.  Hard to tear myself away from the twin grandsons.)

But I appreciate all the mental support and cross-continent well-wishing by the rest of you.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 15, 2007)

They cancelled the whole series.  I have to say that I'm a bit relieved at being let off, considering my reservations about the whole thing.  And I know John wasn't enthusiastic about driving into San Francisco at that hour on a weekday.

I'm sure better opportunities will arise, as they have in the past.


----------

